# Dick Van Patten’s Natural Balance L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Sweet Potato and Venison Dry Dog Food



## Christine3 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been buying the Venison for about a year now, and lately have been having some issues with unknown diarrhea in my dogs. I have been researching again dog food in thought that the change in formula has affected my dogs adversely. I have noticed the change in color from one bag to another and it is concerning. I check the bag and never hear anything concerning, but it is either the change in formula or just doesn't work for my dogs anymore. It has never really helped my Golden Retriever's allergies, and that was why we changed foods... I personally would pick another brand at this time if I were considered this as a change to dog food. Thanks


----------



## Marshall (Apr 23, 2010)

I switched to this dog food from Orijen large breed puppy formula for my Bernese. The Orijen gave my puppy bad diarrhea and was so damaging to his intestines that he started to have blood in his stool. Since switching to this brand, my pup's stools are normal. Quite a different experience than Christine, above.

I guess each dog reacts differently to different dog foods. Other research I have done shows that this dog food is a good choice for puppies and for dogs needing a single protein diet (which is easier to digest).


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

NB limited ingredients diets can be (and should be) a last resort. unfortunately, the ones i am familiar with are potato based. NB could choose to have more meat than potato and still keep them to a single protein. it is disappointing that they choose to have potato as the primary ingredient.

if i needed a limited ingredient diet, id much sooner look at California Natural, as those use a meat source as the first true ingredient.


----------



## Nathan_Mitchell (Jun 19, 2010)

I have been using Natural Balence L.I.D foods for my dog now for about 4 months now and she couldnt be happier. Her stools are always normal and she couldnt be happier. We were feeding Pro Plan before and she was constantly itching and biting herself. We knew we had a skin allergy on our hands but we werent sure where to start and we definitely knew we couldnt afford to put Sam (our dog) through allergy testing. So the first place we started was her food and low and behold its working! She loves all the different flavors in the LID line up and switches easily between them all. This is key due to the fact that many vets have told me that dogs can develop food allergies from eating the same proteins for long periods of time. 

The idea that this dog food is causing Christine's pet's diarrhea issues is a long shot. Their are too many variables in a pets environment that could be contributing to the problem. The fact that Natural Balence never helped her golden's allergies could simply be because her golden is not allergic to a food ingredient but something entirely different. During long conversations with my vet about allergies I found that dogs can be allergic to as many things as humans, even dust! In fact my vet told me that dust is one of the most common culprits! So if your dog has issues you have two choices; spend the money to have your dog tested (keep in mind that its very exspensive and takes a long time) or, start taking the common allergens out of the equasion. Note that its best to take one thing out at a time (so you can be sure exactly what the cause was) and wait at least 4 months for results before giving up. I got lucky and found that it was my pets food on the first try, some may not be so lucky. I hope this helps! 

P.S. be careful of some of the not so well known "holistic" dog foods out their. They may have a fancy bag, a list of fancy ingredients and a huge price tag but that does'nt mean that they are trustworthy. Play it safe and go with something that has been tried and true.


----------



## Anne3 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have two Bichon's ages 15 1/2 and 16 years old. The 'younger' one has many allergies, some of which are environmental and impossible for us to control, but he has many food allergies, including a lot of grains. I had them on Wellness for many years, but then I was unable to buy it in my area, so we switched to the Dick Van Patten's limited ingredient grain free dry food along with Tyrell's canned food, both of which contain ingredients that he is not allergic to. We have never had any problems whatsoever and as you can see, they are old fella's now! We are getting new puppy in a couple of weeks and will be switching him from his current puppy food that he is being fed at the breeder's to DVP's puppy food gradually...I haven't looked to see if they make it, but I sure hope they do!! As soon as he's old enough, he'll switch to the limited ingredient diet too.


----------



## Lisa17 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have 2 rottweilers, 1 1/2 yrs and 3 yrs, I have used Bil Jack, Eukanuba Rottweiler and Aveno. Each one has had different effects, diarrhea, vomiting and itching. I switched to Sweet potato and venison LID one week ago, both dogs LOVE the taste, stools are good, no vomiting or itching. It's too early to tell but I am hoping that I have finally found the right food for my girls.


----------



## kelly5 (Nov 1, 2010)

This venison based dog food has been great for my dachshund. She has terrible allergies/skin allergies, and this food has helped a lot with her coat and skin. She was on the Eukanuba Venison formula, but it was pulled from Petsmart shelves. This was the closest thing I could find. Based on the comments, it's not a perfect food, but it seems to be the most perfect for my dog to date.


----------



## Judy2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a 9 year shih tzu. For the first 3 years, he used to have trouble with vomiting if he went more than 5 hours without eating. I tried several different, what I thought were quality foods, until chaning to LID Sweet potatoes and venison formula. Now, I have a happy, healthy dog. No stomach problems, and his coat is fantastic. I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## A.Smith (Jun 5, 2011)

Just an FYI, not sure if this has been mentioned, but the above comment about Orijen giving her dog diahrea. I read a little about this and because Orijen has such a high protein value it can cause diahrea in some dogs. Natural balance is a good food. I did hear they changed some of the ingredient which could be the first comments issue. Also because meat isn't the first true ingredient, you tend to get a higher carb value then protein. I am deciding between Natural Balance and Acana Ranchlands. My 5 month old Shihtzu loves it and she is really picky about what she eats.


----------



## jackie4 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am currently feeding my two labrador retrievers sweet potato and venison, they are doing well on it, one of my labs has horrible allergies, we had her tested and she has allergies to a lot of stuff, but no food, but, we found that if we put her on a low grade food her lymphatic system went crazy, vet food was very expensive and had hardly ay fiber, but thhis food is working super!


----------



## Bart_McVey (Feb 15, 2012)

This variety of Natural Balance LID Dog Food has completely solved our problems with diarrhea & ear infections for our 8 month-old labrador retriever, & at about half the cost of similar variety of Hill's Prescription Diet. I would highly recommend it for dogs with similar problems related to food allergies.


----------



## Sylena (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a 5 Month old Puppy Named Sasha. She is a pitbull. I buy Natural Balance of all flavors and she loves them and has never had a problem. She has had parvo and I honestly think that this dog food helped pull her through because it is so easy on the digestive system! We got her from a home who couldn't take care of her and now her coat is shiny and thick as ever and she is happy healthy and loves meal time!


----------



## Sally4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Both of my dogs did well on this food but the cost of the duck and potato or the Rabbit and of course they love it. It costs a lot. I'm looking for a vegetarian that doesn't have soy and then I can add a meat source through a canned food.


----------

